# Will you still drive for Uber at same rate if fuel is $2 per ltr?



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.afr.com/news/politics/p...gn_code=nocode&promote_channel=social_twitter

It is heading to $2 per ltr


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Most likely not for me, it’s only a gig after all. 

If enough ants in Sydney quit as the petrol reached UK pricing, Uber would raise their rates. There’s a lot of driver demand however, the mathematically challenged will still want to get a financed car and drive.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Uber would not raise the rates. They would say "more jobs = more money so ensure you accept all jobs".


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Most will. It's tax deductible.
The really smart ants will bin dive at the servo looking for cash fuel receipts to claim those against dead miles.
Think of the deductions. The higher the petrol price the more to deduct, real and bogus.
Gold mine.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Majority will blindly continue until they go bankrupt...

The introduction of Pool proved that partners will keep copping decreased earnings without leaving.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Out of a $1/L increase in price we have:

GST credit: 9.09 cents
IT deduction: 34.5 cents (assuming 37K-90K bracket)
Real price rise: 59.55 cents.

For my car, that'd work out to a real increase in costs of around 4 cents/km.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

It might push the gas guzzlers out (7 seat SUV etc) and anyone driving in anything bigger than a 1.8 has to re-evaluate the situation....


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

especially now with pool & up to 45% commissions


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

BuckleUp said:


> Most will. It's tax deductible.
> The really smart ants will bin dive at the servo looking for cash fuel receipts to claim those against dead miles.
> Think of the deductions. The higher the petrol price the more to deduct, real and bogus.
> Gold mine.


ok - with all the piss taking here I cannot tell if you are for real or not... LOL


----------



## cough (Feb 15, 2018)

Wayne01 said:


> ok - with all the piss taking here I cannot tell if you are for real or not... LOL


Taking the piss? never.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Thing said:


> Majority will blindly continue until they go bankrupt...
> 
> The introduction of Pool proved that partners will keep copping decreased earnings without leaving.


I had female pax in the car who was doing Uber full time in Adelaide for over a year. She racked up so much debt was on the brink of bankruptcy, maxed out credit cards, ATO debts etc. Came to Melbourne found a proper ft job, living cheap paying things off slowly...


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

It makes no sense why fuel should be so high. We are discovering more oil all the time and new ways to mine it.
There's a production glut at the moment. Plus the gubament taxes the wazzoo out of fuel.
It should really be <$1 a litre.



BuckleUp said:


> Most will. It's tax deductible.
> The really smart ants will bin dive at the servo looking for cash fuel receipts to claim those against dead miles.
> Think of the deductions. The higher the petrol price the more to deduct, real and bogus.
> Gold mine.


It's not heading to $2 a litre. The people will revolt if it does and the gubment will drop the excise.

BuckleUp You really do this?


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

mach7 said:


> It makes no sense why fuel should be so high. We are discovering more oil all the time and new ways to mine it.
> There's a production glut at the moment. Plus the gubament taxes the wazzoo out of fuel.
> It should really be <$1 a litre.
> 
> ...


Hahaha ye right. Just observing others.


----------

